# Bach/rachmaninoff prelude from violin partita in E



## 444mil

does anyone know the difficulty of this piece?

i think it's pretty difficult. beyond my level.

i have recently worked on beethoven's waldstein mov 1, sonata 4 op.7 mov 1, chopin etude op 10 1. to name a few.


----------



## TalkingPie

It's rougly on the same level that the Waldstein, but a bit higher because Rach loves to vary the texture constantly, he's the quirkiest composer in terms of unpredictable textures (in contrast, Liszt can ask for great feats of dexterity and stamina, but his textures are very straightforward). Chopin's 1st etude is difficult in terms of hand flexibility, but the other hand does nothing. 

For me, the greatest problem with Rachmaninoff is that I can "feel" the fact that his handspan was 50% larger than mine (literally 19 cm vs 30 cm). Even though he doesn't ask for chords with 10ths and 12th that often, you still can feel some of his figurations would work better with a larger handspan (I felt this esp. when playing his Op.39/5)


----------

